# Holy Jalapeno Sauce



## w_r_ranch

It's that time of year again & what a year it's been!!! I made a double batch of 'Holy Jalapeno Sauce'. Bear in mind, this is a 15" bowl to give you a perspective of the size & meatiness of the peppers this year. For us pepper lovers, this is the essence of jalapeno!!!










*30 jalapenos, stemmed/seeded & then sliced (about 1 1/4 pounds)
1 Teaspoon salt
1 Tablespoon olive oil
1 Cup water
1 Cup lemon juice*â€‹​
Combine the jalapenos, salt, olive oil & water in a nonreactive saucepan over high heat.








​
Bring it to a boil & then turn down the heat. Allow to simmer for about 20 minutes (stirring often). Remove from the heat & allow to steep until the mixture comes to room temperature.








In a food processor (I use my stick blender), puree the mixture until smooth. Then add the lemon juice & blend it some more to thoroughly combine. Now run it through a strainer to remove the seeds & skins.








Pour into a sterilized pint jars, secure with an airtight lids. Keep them refrigerated.








Enjoy!!!


----------



## Old Whaler

Dang Ranch... that looks good! I'm covered up in Japs and giving them to neighbors. Not anymore after seeing this


----------



## bigfishtx

What are you going to do with that? Use it as a dip? Do you add seasoning like chili powder.


----------



## w_r_ranch

The only ingredients are listed in the recipe. We use it as a condiment or anywhere we want to add some zip, like a bacon cheeseburger, steak, fish or tacos.

You can use it as a dip I guess...


----------



## JohnR

I am interested in making this sauce since I have a large number of peppers. Have you every canned this recipe while it is hot in sterilized jars and not refrigerated after cooling and sealing? How long will your sauce keep in the refrigerator?


----------



## w_r_ranch

JK, I do can it & then store it in the refrigerator.


----------



## JohnR

*I made 2 batches today. One was just jalapeno peppers and one with jalapenos, cayenne, ghost and reaper peppers. The last batch really adds ZIP. *


----------



## fishingfred

Looks good! What do you use it on?
I've been making jalapeno jelly and pickled jalapenos with carrots.


----------



## JohnR

The batch with just jalapeno peppers is real mild, very good and not over powering. The other batch with the hotter peppers is VERY HOT. I seeded the first batch before cooking and did not strain it through a sieve which made it milder and thicker. JRR, yours is a good recipe.


----------



## Becca1416

This looks amazing!


----------



## bowmansdad

Ranch,
Your recipe calls for stemmed/seeded peppers but the pics show seeds and some seedless. Is that how you control the heat? Do you use a colander strainer or a food mill to remove seeds,skins? I have bunches of Serrano pepper also, they may add some heat. Just questions because I will make this for sure.


----------



## w_r_ranch

bowmansdad said:


> Your recipe calls for stemmed/seeded peppers but the pics show seeds and some seedless. Is that how you control the heat? Do you use a colander strainer or a food mill to remove seeds,skins?


Yep, I do half of them with seeded because some people (mostly my wife) said it's too hot otherwise, LOL!!! Seriously, I think it mellows out after a month.

The strainer I use is a fine mesh stainless steel basket-type.


----------



## habanerojooz

My former FIL made the same sauce and the same way, except no citrus, and he put tomatillos and garlic in his sauce. Since he and I both liked it burning hot, he'd add a few habaneros to the batch to make it hotter. I used it as condiment on meats and I ate it with corn chips. Thinking about it is making my mouth water...


----------



## bowmansdad

w_r_ranch said:


> Yep, I do half of them with seeded because some people (mostly my wife) said it's too hot otherwise, LOL!!! Seriously, I think it mellows out after a month.
> 
> The strainer I use is a fine mesh stainless steel basket-type.


Thanks for the help! I'm going to make a batch tomorrow. I've been making poppers all afternoon to put in the freezer.


----------



## Tony06

Just made some of this today. I didnt strain it as i like it hot. Tried on some shrimp tacos and i will be keeping some of this on hand at all times. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dbarham

Put these in jars just now
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunaroy

Ok, we did a small batch the other day. Wife loved it, so she experiments...

If you use mustard in deviled eggs, pimento and cheese, and tuna fish replace the mustard with this sauce. 

Neighbor used it in a remoulade with half the usual horseradish, and then he showed me how to layer the sauce in a Bloody Mary. 

Ranch this is a great sauce, still experimenting, gonna do potato salad with it tomorrow.

Thinking about adding cilantro, cause we like it.


----------



## RAMROD1

Did I miss something what is the amount of lemon juice used?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TIMBOv2

RAMROD1 said:


> Did I miss something what is the amount of lemon juice used?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Said 1 cup. But I will only try 1/2 next time. It was to lemonny for us. Unless my peppers were not hot enough


----------



## w_r_ranch

One cup as stated in the last line of the recipe.

The purpose of the lemon juice is to add acidity. When youâ€™re canning things. you need to reliably get those foods into a safe pH zone.


----------



## RAMROD1

Ok sorry maybe itâ€™s the mobile device I am viewing on but last line in recipe states water. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Birdman14

Pour sauce on top of cream cheese and scoop it up with Wheat Thins. Daaaaaang!


----------



## w_r_ranch

Just made another batch last week (4 pints). This should hold us until I make a big batch in the fall. Too bad the original pictures disappeared when 'Photobucket' pulled the shenanigans... 

Then got busy making picante sauce...


----------



## old 37

Made some today and threw in a couple Habaneros, man that is good stuff.


----------



## Dick Hanks

Ranch.... As you know, the picture is gone now. I want to make this recipe and am wondering if you use green, or red (ripe) jalapenos?

I've been doing a lot of canning this year. In the past, I have always used lemon juice to acidify to below 4.6 pH for hot water bath canning. This year, I'm using powdered citric acid to do that. Especially with canning tomatoes. It imparts a cleaner flavor to the canned item. I may try 1/2 of the recipe with this instead.

You can get a 5# bag of citric acid @ Amazon for under $15. That's a lifetime supply and it keeps forever. Lots of other uses as well.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Dick, I prefer to use green ones, however at the end of the season I use whatever is left in the garden. 

BTW, the pictures were originally on 'Photobucket', but we all know what happened there & I'm not paying them a red cent... I'll try to repost the step-step pictures this weekend. And thanks for the link to the citric acid too!!!


----------



## Rubberback

I'm guilty and pick em red.But its all in your mind the red ones work.JMO.
The green ones might be a tight bit crisper.


----------



## Bearkat69

Had 2, One gallon bags of jalapeÃ±os and time on my hands today. Decided to make a batch. Prolly use this for chicken enchiladas. Will the acidity of the lemon juice subside some after being in the fridge. Liked it on tortilla chips. 

Seeded before I boiled, used the stick as well. No peel to deal with my experience.


----------



## Cozumel Annie

For Dip you could add: sour cream, cream cheese, garlic and whip it up. Get the tortilla chips out.


----------

